# Room change?



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello! Sunshine has been in the office for as long as we've had her. My parents say that we should move her cage into the living room so she can be better socialized? Would this affect her tameness as she is not fully tame? In the living room we hang out, watch TV, and my dog also stays there.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

It’s a bit of a mixed bag really.

Being in the area where you all hang out the most should help in terms of tameness, (provided her cage is backed up against the wall or into a corner so that she doesn’t have to keep watch 360*).

The fact that the dog is also there, might be unsettling but it may not. 
If your dog doesn’t appear interested in her and the cage is situated so that Sunshine feels that she is out of ‘dog reach’, then it could be fine :fingerx:. 
Obviously, you shouldn’t let Sunshine out of the cage whilst the dog is in the room. You’d need to ensure that your dog cannot push the room door open or that it is secured in another room when you let Sunshine out or have the cage door open for your daily maintenance. A sign on the door to let other family members know that ‘the bird is out’ is helpful.

It’s worth a try. Give it a couple of weeks for her to get used to her new room and for you to observe how the dog and Sunshine react to each other. You can always go back to the office if it doesn’t work out.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Miley has done very well with Sunshine so far, and usually has no interest in being around her. Sunshine on the other hand wants to play with and preen Miley, and will nibble her ears if she's looking outside and her ears are too close to Sunshine's cage. That's when Miley wants to sniff and lick her. My biggest worry is that when I'm gone from the house, Miley will try to interact with Sunshine. I don't think she will, but she's snuck into the bird room to eat Sunshine's Nutrimeal haha


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I would be concerned if "Miley" can reach Sunshine's cage. The cage location should be in a spot and a level where non-humans cannot intrude as closely as you describe. Both dogs and birds can be curious about each other but when people aren't around, their interactions may not always be positive, so use care.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend having the dog and the bird in the same room. 
Sunshine needs to be in a bird safe room that Miley can not access.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html*


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

I would definitely have her in the living room as part of the family. Birds are social creatures and if she doesn't have a mate she needs some kind of interaction and it will keep her from being bored. Imagine sitting in a room all by yourself all day long and how sad and lonely that would be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SnowySugar said:



I would definitely have her in the living room as part of the family. Birds are social creatures and if she doesn't have a mate she needs some kind of interaction and it will keep her from being bored. Imagine sitting in a room all by yourself all day long and how sad and lonely that would be.

Click to expand...

You need to keep in mind the safety of the budgie must come first always.
If the bird must be kept in a separate room then it is the owner's responsibility to ensure he/she is spending adequate time with the budgie on a daily basis. *


----------

